# How to connect Win7 and Win8 system via ethernet cable without router?



## sahil1033 (Aug 25, 2013)

I want to transfer files over a Windows 7 and Windows 8 system through ethernet cable and I don't have a router, help required.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 25, 2013)

try windows easy transfer or ip messenger or teamviewer


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 25, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> try windows easy transfer or ip messenger or teamviewer


should windows easy transfer be installed on both the systems?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 25, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> should windows easy transfer be installed on both the systems?



Comes by default for Vista, 7 & 8


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 25, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Comes by default for Vista, 7 & 8


didn't work


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 25, 2013)

Just click start on win 7(winkey+Q) & type windows easy transfer & then select i already have cable... 7 as old system & 8 as new system.(everything is quite explanatory itself.. , Beware that transfer occurs @ 10MB/s so may be a overni8 job)

try ipmessenger/teamviewer then
*ipmsg.org/index.html.en

*www.teamviewer.com/hi/index.aspx?pid=google.tv.s.int&gclid=CK_gpoKZmbkCFdCG4god51sAbQ


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2013)

why not simply use homegroup?if you get access error when accessing shared files from win 8 change your windows 8 account to local(Control Panel > User Accounts and Family Safety > Change Account Type > Select the account you want to use > Change Password.win 8 then prompt to make account 'Local').


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 25, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Just click start on win 7(winkey+Q) & type windows easy transfer & then select i already have cable... 7 as old system & 8 as new system.(everything is quite explanatory itself.. , Beware that transfer occurs @ 10MB/s so may be a overni8 job)


I selected the option of transferring through network and on of my system, ethernet connection is not showing in Control Panel-->Network & Sharing Center


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 25, 2013)

Try changing to homegroup as whitestar said


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 2, 2013)

Did it easily with the help of a crossover ethernet cable via Windows Easy Transfer


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 2, 2013)

You need a crossover cable .. normal ethernet cables wont work


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> You need a crossover cable .. normal ethernet cables wont work


actually earlier i was trying with a normal ethernet cable but then i got to know about crossover cable and then i was able to transfer. btw i don't get to know with what speed transfer takes place through windows easy transfer, so any help here?


----------

